# Troubleshooting Power Supply to Headlight Washers



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

wondering if my 2004 3.2 V6 FWD should have them and they are just off or not working or if they may not be fitted to my specific model. 

can see no signs of them working when i use the windscreen wash/wipe. no waer on the front of the car or wet patches on lights, etc.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Your car probably has them......
You have to hold the windshield wiper lever for at least 1.5 seconds for the washer system to work. 

Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Dan:

I'm pretty sure that there is a requirement that any vehicle equipped with xenon lights MUST also be equipped with headlight washers. To the best of my knowledge, all Phaetons have at least one xenon light within each headlight assembly.

Below is a picture that shows the small door that hides the headlight washer arm when it is not in use. If you have this little door on your bumper, then you likely have headlight washers.

Bob explained how to trigger them - you have to keep the washer stalk pulled for 1.5 continuous seconds or more. That triggers the headlight washing sequence, if the headlights are turned on.

Michael

*Location of Headlight Washer Nozzle*


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Michael is right. The European ECE Regulation 48 mandate that HID/xenon headlamps must be equipped with "lens cleaning" and "automatic self-leveling systems". 

In the past, lens cleaning was accomplished either with small wipers or high-pressure spray. The difference between these two is, that only the mechanical wipers actually work in conditions where the cleaning is needed. Unfortunately, for aesthetical reasons and because the manufacturers changed over from glass lenses to plastic lenses which are prone to rubbing, the headlight wipers disappeared from the market in early 2000's. Volvo was one of the last manufacturers to put them on their cars. And it was another Swede, Saab, who pioneered the washers in the first place. This was in Saab 99 in 1970. Enough of history... 

VW has used spray washers since quite a long time ago. They are available in Europe (either standard or option) for nearly all models, even with halogen headlights. And are absolutely factory installed in all cars equipped with xenons.

The base model Phaeton headlight is the one in Michael's picture. There is a low-beam xenon and high-beam halogen. There always are washers behind the hatches. They operate with every Nth (N=5 or so?) longer pull of the wiper/washer stalk. The prerequisite is, that the headlights are switched on.

Causes for no operation could be: headlights not on? washer fluid reservoir nearly empty? (there is intelligence in Phaeton which stops washing the headlights to preserve fluid for windscreen as the fluid level gets low, even before the warning light comes on. Refill fluid.). Electrical problem? (I would start with fuses)

Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

jkuisma said:


> ). Electrical problem? (I would start with fuses)...


Jouko raises a good point about checking fuses.

There are a whole bunch of fuses involved in the various washing systems (windshield washing, headlight washing, etc.). I suggest you check the following fuses, in the order that I have listed them:

*1)* Fuse SD11, which powers the pump for the headlight washers. Be aware that there are two fluid pumps attached to the washer tank, one pumps fluid to the windshield washers, the other pumps fluid to the headlight washers.

*2)* Fuse SD18, which (I think) provides power to extend the headlight washer nozzle.

Now for the bad news: Fuses identified as 'SD' are found in the electronics box in the right air intake plenum chamber. It is difficult to get access to that electronics box, and it requires careful attention to close the box up properly - to ensure that there will be no water infiltration into the box - once you have finished investigating inside it.

*Electronics Box in the Right Air Intake Plenum Chamber (LHD vehicle)*









The photo above shows where Fuse Panel D is in a left hand drive (North American or Continental specification) car. I am going to guess that it is in the same position in a RHD car (yours), but I don't know that for sure.

From a logistics planning point of view, I suggest that you combine your investigation of fuses in that electronics box with two other important preventative maintenance tasks, first being cleaning out the air intake plenum, and second being to ensure that the cover on the right air intake plenum chamber electronics box is properly attached. I suggest this because you are going to have to do all the disassembly necessary to clean the air intake plenum anyway, to get access to the electronics box, so, you might as well clean out the plenum while you are at it. Finally, when you finish investigating the fuses, it is critical that you ensure that this electrical box is closed up tighter than a pig's ass in fly season.

To prepare to carry out these three tasks (cleaning the air intake plenum, checking the fuses, and finally ensuring that the 'D' electronics box cover is properly attached when you are finished), you will need to make the following arrangements:

*1)* You will need to find a place where you can run water (lots of it) from a garden hose into the air intake plenum that is forward of the windshield and aft of the engine firewall. I'm not sure what the temperatures are like in Ireland at this time of year - hopefully they are above freezing. If not, you will need to find a heated indoor garage that has a reasonably high capacity floor drain where you can do the work. A bright worklight (to help you spot debris in the plenum) is essential.

See this post for a complete illustrated explanation of how to clean the air intake plenum: Cleaning Air Intake Plenum. 

There are two plastic covers that need to be removed if you want to get access to the electronics box. The first cover is easy to remove, it is only secured by 4 thumb-turn fasteners, as shown below:

*Cabin Air Intake Plenum Chamber Cover (first cover)*









Instructions explaining how to remove the first cover (above) can be found at this discussion: Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains). The first five photos of that discussion show only the first cover removed.

The second plastic cover is significantly more difficult to remove, and should not be removed unless the cover and the windshield of the car are at room temperature. The second plastic cover is retained in a slot across the bottom of the windshield of the car. You will need to remove both of the windshield wiper arms before you can remove this cover. The procedure for removing the second cover - the one that clips into the bottom of the windshield glass - is explained here: How to remove the Plenum Chamber Cover.

*Second Plenum Cover (tricky to remove)*









Once you have removed that second cover (the one that fits into the base of the windshield), you can then get easy access to the electronics box. Before you open it, though, please read this discussion thoroughly, paying special attention to post #12 and the PDF embedded in post #12: Water Leakage into Cabin by way of Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber.

*2)* Go to a VW dealer and purchase three of part number 3D0 971 838M. These are described more fully in the PDF attached to post #12 of the Water Leakage into Cabin by way of Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber discussion.

*3)* You will need an appropriately sized deep socket wrench to remove the nuts that secure the two windshield wiper arms in place. Prior to removing the wiper arms, mark the resting position of the wipers on the glass with masking tape - this will make it easier to put them back in the correct position.

*4)* Because you have both of the plenum chamber covers off, you might as well clean the two front end drains for the sunroof - these drains are easily accessible with both of those covers off, and friggin' impossible to get at unless you take those two covers off. See post #22 of this discussion for an explanation of how to clean the sunroof drains: Water in Front Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains).

Once you have all that dis-assembly done, it should be quite easy to open the cover of the 'D' electronics box and check the fuses in there. There is also a relay in that electronics box that operates the headlight cleaning system, it is relay J39, but that relay is in a different location - it is in position 6 of the right front footwell (of LHD cars), adjacent to the central electrical controller.

All in all - I would say that because of the amount of disassembly required (removal of the two plenum covers) and because of the amount of additional preventative maintenance you might as well do when you have carried out this disassembly (cleaning out all the debris from the cabin air intake plenum, ensuring that there is free water flow from the two big orange drains on the centerline of the car, aft of the engine, cleaning out both of the front sunroof drains) that the whole job will occupy the better part of a full day for a do-it-yourself person. So, unless you have access to a heated garage that is well lit and has running water and a floor drain, you might want to set this project aside until a nice warm spring day, when you can do it outside in the sunshine.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached are two electrical diagrams that might be helpful. One identifies fuse and relay locations, and what each individual fuse and relay does; and the other is the schematic for the washer systems (windshield and headlight).

Michael


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
After having a look at the fusebox at the left footwell, there should be a fuse 1 for heating the wiper washers. Weird, i do not have any 10A fuse there and no connection links/wiring in there either (its the first fuse above from left to right), but i do see units in the bonnet for heating ( i think). 

Any ideas were it might be?

Cheers,

Wouter


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Jan:

You have a 2007 car, and the wiring diagrams that I posted were created in 2005. These wiring diagrams are valid for the MY 2003 to 2006 cars - I don't know if they are valid for the MY 2007 car.

My suggestion is that you refer to the owner manual for your vehicle, and see if it provides information about the fuse assignments. As you are probably aware, there are multiple fuse locations (in the trunk, on the left hand side; under the steering wheel; in the electronics box in the air intake plenum, etc.)

Michael


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Michael, 

Ok, i did not realized that they did changed the fusediagrams aswell
after 2007 I will search on Elsawin and post the new schedule if i can find it...

Wouter Jansen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Wouter (sorry about the name error earlier):

I'm not saying that "for sure" the wiring diagrams were changed post 2006 - what I am saying is that the wiring diagrams that I have - which I got from the North American issue of the repair manuals - are only 100% trustworthy for MY 2003 to 2006 production inclusive, because VW stopped importing the Phaeton to North America at the end of the 2006 model year.

Michael


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

yea there is a legal thing here in the UK (MOT test wise anyway) where HID's must have washers supposedly (though some cars came with HID's and no washers so dunno how thats meant to work tbh). car is up for MOT next month so figured id ask if all models had them after noticing the thread with the black phaeton with eye boogers lol

i havent noticed anything obstructing the light while driving and spraying the windshield which is why i ask. never noticed any wet patches around the lights either. i did try holding the washers on for a few seconds the other day but i didnt have the lights on so i must try that again and see. im assuming the car doesnt need to be moving for them to work here.. im just gonna turn on the lights and spray it for a few seconds then check the lights for water.


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

well there is power to the headlight washers but not much more. 

the passengers side (RHD) washer does not come out at all but i can hear a squealing as if something is slipping. the drivers side washer does come out and retract but no water comes out.. i made sure the resivoir is full also.

time to ring up the dealer and see if its covered under warranty methinks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Dan:

You might be able to do a bit more troubleshooting on your own before you take the car to the VW dealer.

Do you have an owner manual for your car? If so, you will find instructions in the owner manual that explain how to manually extend the headlight washer jets. This is accomplished using controls on the big display screen in the middle of the car.

You might also want to try manually opening the two little doors for the washer jets by just hooking something (i.e. a dental pick or similar) under the top surface of the door and pulling up. If you 'hyper-extend' the two doors, they will stay open - there is an over-centering cam mechanism in the door that enables it to lock in the open position. I have posted a picture below that shows what the washer jet door looks like when it has been manually opened, then pulled forward (further in the direction of 'opening') to hyper-extend it and latch it open.

Once you have manually opened the two doors, try again to wash the headlights (engine running, lights on, pull wiper stalk and hold it pulled for more than 1.5 seconds). See if the washer jet extends - it is possible that the one that is not extending now is having trouble opening the door.

You could also have someone else sit in the car and pull the wiper stalk, and while they do that, you could see if the washer jet extends if you give it a poke while it is trying to extend. But, watch your fingers!

Finally, don't forget the obvious - if the temperature is below freezing where you are, it is possible that water has frozen in one of the lines, and that is why the washer is not operating properly.

Michael

*Headlight Washer Door - fully opened and 'latched' open*


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

yea i like to do most of the work to my cars myself.. this warranty malarky is a new thing to me. this is the first car i have had any sort of warranty on lol

didnt want to try pulling on the flaps incase i broke something but knowing how to manually open and lock them open ill poke around and see if i cant figure out the problem. any idea how the mechanism works that extends/retracts the nozzles? any little belts, gears or anything like that?

dont think the lines were frozen, it was cold but i had some additive in the water to stop it freezing, couldnt hear the pumps with the engine running either, maybe if i do it again with the bonnet open i might hear if the pump is working for the headlight washers.


----------

